# IUI: Do you BD on the trigger shot day?



## JJar

Hi ladies- My hubby and I are doing IUI number 4 next week. Whoopi!!

Usually my trigger shot is given to me 36 hours prior to the IUI and we BD that night of the trigger shot. (and a few times earlier that week of course)

My hubby has lower sperm count around 7 mill with moderate morphology issues.

Do you think we should NOT BD that night of the trigger shot to save up the best sperm for 36 hours later for the IUI sperm sample?

I asked my doc this and they said it didn't really matter. They kind of leaned toward saying the more sex the better. But with a lower sperm count, it doesn't seem to make as much sense. Or am I just being over cautious? The sperm count has been at 7-8 million each time after the sperm wash.

Also... how many times do you BD before and after the IUI time frame?

Thanks! Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Springy

JJar said:


> Hi ladies- My hubby and I are doing IUI number 4 next week. Whoopi!!
> 
> Usually my trigger shot is given to me 36 hours prior to the IUI and we BD that night of the trigger shot. (and a few times earlier that week of course)
> 
> My hubby has lower sperm count around 7 mill with moderate morphology issues.
> 
> Do you think we should NOT BD that night of the trigger shot to save up the best sperm for 36 hours later for the IUI sperm sample?
> 
> I asked my doc this and they said it didn't really matter. They kind of leaned toward saying the more sex the better. But with a lower sperm count, it doesn't seem to make as much sense. Or am I just being over cautious? The sperm count has been at 7-8 million each time after the sperm wash.
> 
> Also... how many times do you BD before and after the IUI time frame?
> 
> Thanks! Any advice is appreciated.

We were advised to abstain for 2 to 3 days before to build up the counts, what has your clinic told you to do? I would follow your Dr advice.


----------



## JJar

Thanks! Yes, my clinic has said about the same... I feel like I want to maximize our odds by having some sperm hanging around in there prior to IUI...
but not lower the count... kind of a tough one.


----------



## Springy

If the situation was mine, and I"ll use my days as an example, my trigger shot was today so no BD today, IUI tomorrow, IUI Friday and then we will BD Friday night too just to be safe.

If DH has low count to begin with you want them to use the highest count possible for your wash to give you the largest quantity and best quality sperm for the IUI. If you are having just the one IUI then BD later that night.

The trigger yields ovulation approximately 36 hours after the shot is given so if you get your shot then IUI the next morning the sperm would be there before the egg (in theory) and then you can add more sperm to the mix later that day after the IUI or the following morning. Hope that helps!

How are you finding the acupuncture? I had my first massage with acupuncture this week and found it to be very relaxing .... too bad the relaxation effects were gone in 24 hours!!


----------



## 1hopefull

this is a tough question. our RE says to have sex the night of the trigger and we have the IUI 36 hrs later.

we don't have MF but DHs counts are always high.... 

our first IUI, we waited 36 hrs, post wash 21 mil motile
our second IUI, we waited 36hrs, post wash about 7-8 mil motile
our third IUI, we waited 36hrs, post wash about 17 mil motile
our fourth IUI, we waited 22hrs, post wash about 8 mil motile

so who knows..... our RE says 8 mil is good enough. they like to see at least 10 mil but say that '8mil is close enough'

personally, i am kinda leaning toward making sure we are covered before since if I O early, and the egg lasts 6 hrs (i know it can be up to 24 but after 19 cycles and 1 pregnancy i am kinda thinking mine dont) then we might miss it. but i don't know because maybe you really need the high numbers....

good luck


----------



## Mrs. Bear

It really depends on when you are doing your IUI. If you trigger and do IUI the next day then no, but if you are triggering for an IUI 36 hours later BD should be fine. 

We were on the 36 hour trigger/IUI and our RE advised us to BD the night of the trigger then wait til after the IUI and BD again, the more sperm the better. You don't want to have him abstain too long either - that is why for SA they say he should abstain 2-5 days but no longer.

Good luck! :dust:


----------

